# nano sump, co2 diffusor



## Garuf (9 Apr 2008)

Okay so after looking around on some reef forums for a way of keeping equipment out of the tank and also combating evaporation whilst also providing a place for an external co2 reactor and safe dosing I came across the idea of adding a tiny overflow, much like this one: 


 and linking it to a small sump pump combo, say 2 gallons, in which I could add a pump of around 600lph which would effectively double my circulation whilst maintaining a set water level within the display tank and also providing a location to fit an external co2 diffuser, all with the bonus of surface skimming.
Is this as good an idea as it seems or am I missing something pretty large?


----------



## tgc (10 Apr 2008)

If you can put up with the gurgling noise they are fine, when i had the overflow on my marine tank i used to spend hours fiddling with a bit of air line trying to stop the dreaded gurgle. If you can, get the tank drilled for a sump much better, if you cant then there is nothing wrong with these.


----------



## Themuleous (10 Apr 2008)

These things tend to de-gas CO2 like there is no tomorrow due to the water turbulence, so you'll probably fin you have to pump in the co2 at a crazy rate.

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Apr 2008)

You really need to run these overflows into a sump so that as the water evaporates there is some leeway between your topping-ups.  Other wise your pump will run dry if you just try to pump straight from the overflow IMO.


----------

